
Taleb Is Wrong: Killing Millions Is Risky - monort
http://curi.us/2242-taleb-is-wrong-killing-millions-actually-is-risky
======
jstewartmobile
Basics we've had for generations--like tractors, and the haber process--have
made food production so easy that the biggest problem in agriculture isn't
fragile crops, but how to keep the farmers from bankrupting themselves through
overproduction.

We have "solved" this problem through things like protectionism, quotas,
subsidies, and dumping any remaining surplus on the developing world--thus
destroying their own local farm economies.

The Guardian article he links to is an obvious astroturf. Long before GMOs,
Americans had no problem feeding themselves. To this day, the Amish manage to
do the same, and most do so without GMOs, tractors, pesticides, etc, etc. To
pin malnutrition in the developing world on GMO restrictions is bogus, and the
title is the sleaziest thing I have ever seen on this site.

edit: And whatever you think of Taleb, the man is a friggin' hero for standing
up to Monsanto.

